# Mixed Berry Cobbler



## bbqking01 (Jul 4, 2022)

I doubled the recipe
The recipe below is not doubled.
2.5 cups berrys
1 cup sugar
1tbsp orange zest
1 cup of flower
1 stick of butter
1 cup of milk
1/2 tsp of salt
2 tsp baking powder
Put the sugar and zest in the berrys.
The mix the butter, milk, flower, baking powder. Pour batter into a baking sheet. I used a foil pan. Spoon the berry mixture over the batter.
Preheat grill to 375
Cook for 40-50 minutes
Side notes:
You can cut the sugar in half. I did.
I also did not add salt as I used salted butter.
Also didn’t have orange so I used lemon juice, approx 2 tbsp
My SmokeFire was set at 375, but I think the temp rune a few degrees below, so it took an hour


----------



## Sven Svensson (Jul 4, 2022)

A whole stick of butter! Julia Child would be proud. That looks very tasty. Thanks for sharing the recipe.


----------



## bbqking01 (Jul 4, 2022)

I doubled that recipe, so it had two sticks….


----------



## DRKsmoking (Jul 5, 2022)

Looks great, I'm all about some dessert. I could sit for a bowl of that topped with ice cream while hot

I have done the strawberry's and the cake in the smoker also, gooood

David


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 5, 2022)

Gonna bookmark this!
Thanks for posting recipe!!
Al


----------



## bbqking01 (Jul 5, 2022)

I’m not a big desert fan…but I did have a scoop of that while it was very hot with two scoops of ice cream. It was definitely good. It will definitely be an addition to the menu in the future. Thank you


----------



## GaryHibbert (Jul 7, 2022)

bbqking01 said:


> I’m not a big desert fan


Well I sure am!!!   Sounds great.I'll be making this real soon.
Gary


----------



## SmokinGame (Jul 8, 2022)

Dessert! I would be eating that as my breakfast. Looks fabulous!


----------

